# Dammaz Kron- the great book of grudges.



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Looking at the some of the great army lists I have seen on this forum i feel that there are a good selection of dwarf players and that gave me an idea.

I am creating a thread to make my own great book of grudges. 

If you would, it would be great if dwarf players (and dwarven allies) have a bad game and lose against an enemy race please post up your grudge, details of the game and the reparations needed to settle this grudge. 
With any hope this will create a record of dwari grudges from real games and allow me to make my own great book of grudges to add depth to my story line of a crusading dwarven army crossing off grudges when I head to the battlefields Campaign weekend. I will then attempt to cross off your grudges over the games I play!

To this end I hope to create an area where dwarfs can record their grudges on this forum for all time (or until it gets too big and needs to be deleted, which ever comes first).

So please remember dont get angry, record a grudge.

As an example I'll start it off with a grudge against an army I lost misarably too when I first started dwarfs at a yorkshire open tournement. (much respects to my opponent it was a enjoyable and rememerable game.

" On this day does Lord Snorri o'dubhda record a grudge against the vile vampires of the von carstines. These lothsome creatures did ambush the throng of my son uri o'dubhda's throng and attack without provocation while protecting trade routs through the province of silvania. The cowardly race did shun from fighting in a honest dwarven fashion and hid shielded their lines with twisted goules which made dwarven fire power ineffective. The carstienes then procided to desecrate the dwarven dead, raising them to fight against their own kin not allowing them to pass in to the hall of ancesters, and leading to me losing my own son being lost to the dark kin. 
In reparation I demand that my sons spirit be released from his eternal torture of undeath and the fangs of 10 von carstine vampires to be collected .
This is my grudge oath so shall it be remembered. " :angry:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

will you be accepting grudges from chaos dwarves as an iron breaker unit dented my lords axe in his last battle although he was swinging it about rather wildly


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

all grudges are welcome, am really just interested in creating a record of story based descriptions of defeats and turning a misserable defeat in to a triumphant grudge.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

One sweet thread, I like alot, the idear is ace, nice one Snorri o'dubhda


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

glad you like it please feel free to start adding your fluffy grudges. i need all your help to make up my tome of grudges before the battle fields campaign.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Give me a week and I should have fought a couple of battles against Gobri, so if it goes badly I'll have some info for you. :laugh:

Of course I could just make up some, or reference some of my battles in the past, if I can get my memory juices flowing. Oh and there always the option I could do one in the honour of my mate when my Witch Elves fled his Ironbreakers leading his general into a nasty trap. (They'd lost frenzy two rounds earlier.)


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

On this day i Prince Durgin Brunnison record a grudge agsinst the vile rat men of the hell pit. They carried off my runesmith and dear friend Halder Freeson, there unclean beasts clutching him in a way no dwarf should be clutched. As recompence i demand the heads of five of those ogre beasts they keep for his kinsmen and the head of the grey furred skaven that led them for the hold.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

can we use it for different race then I can use it


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

I did say above that It was open to dwarf friends ( dwarf allies) , so yes other races can use it if you can think of a fluffy reason why your grudge would make it in to a book of grudges.


----------

